
Soon, Power Will Be Delivered to Your Device by Air - apsec112
http://www.wsj.com/articles/soon-power-will-be-delivered-to-your-device-by-air-1444017661
======
littlewing
Paywall free link:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAAahUKEwid_ODDp7TIAhVDj4AKHUD9B_g&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fsoon-
power-will-be-delivered-to-your-device-by-air-1444017661&usg=AFQjCNEqk-
ZOs6PvbiwrC4tQiYTutsWUMg&bvm=bv.104615367,d.eXY)

------
littlewing
Tesla had wireless power transmission working over a century ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_power#Tesla.27s_exper...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_power#Tesla.27s_experiments)

"At his Colorado Springs laboratory during 1899–1900, by using voltages of the
order of 10 megavolts generated by an enormous coil, he was able to light
three incandescent lamps at a distance of about one hundred feet."

------
triplesec
This article here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542091)
is why some of the technology puffery in this WSJ article may not come true:
there's been some pretty damning and serious scientific feedback om their
sound-energy transmission efforts.

------
hallz
I am guessing this will be a reality about the same time as the clean fusion
reactors come online....

------
nefitty
Posted this last week to no acclaim lol
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/freevolt-free-
energy/](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/freevolt-free-energy/)

~~~
gus_massa
These other submissions were more lucky.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10308708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10308708) (7 points, 8 days ago, 6 comments )

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10323565) (2 points, 5 days ago, 7 comments) (more interesting comments)

Very short version of the comments: They claim that they can harvest ~30µW,
this is very little. For example, it can only blink a led a few times per
minute, because a normal led use 30mW=30000µW. Read the complete comments for
more details.

------
youngButEager
We're not going to subscribe to your anti-internet paywall site, WSJ, sorry.
The net is free. Why aren't you.

~~~
alialkhatib
This conversation has been had ad nauseam and these comments are no longer
wanted on HN (according to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)
)

